# Uploading an image



## mrs.mom (Mar 22, 2011)

*How can I upload an image of my recipe and this image is on my computer*?


----------



## CraigC (Mar 22, 2011)

Is it text or an actual picture?

Craig


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 22, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Is it text or an actual picture?
> 
> Craig


* An actual picture.*


----------



## CraigC (Mar 22, 2011)

Go to UserCP. Under Networking, choose Pictures and Albums. Select "Add Album". Enter an Album name and click "Select". Then hit "Upload Pictures". You should be able to browse your computer's files and upload directly from them. From there you can copy the pictures URL from "properties" and paste it to your post by choosing the image function from the tool bar.

The picture probably has to be in jpeg format.

Craig


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 22, 2011)

CraigC said:


> Go to UserCP. Under Networking, choose Pictures and Albums. Select "Add Album". Enter an Album name and click "Select". Then hit "Upload Pictures". You should be able to browse your computer's files and upload directly from them. From there you can copy the pictures URL from "properties" and paste it to your post by choosing the image function from the tool bar.
> 
> The picture probably has to be in jpeg format.
> 
> Craig


 Thanks a lot. It worked fine with me.


----------

